# الغيرة المقدسة .... والغيرة .... غير المقدسة



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*






 Evil* jealousy .... and ..... *Holy* jealousy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​

*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*حسنه هي الغيرة في الحسنى .................. إسحق ... من حسده ولماذا *​

*.............. غيرة بيتك أكلتني .............................................................. أخيتوفل ........................ *​ 
************************************************* ​ 
*طيب بما أنكم بدأتم من أسفل *

*نتحول إلى أخينوفل *

*من هو هذا الرجل ؟ *
*هو مشير داود ... وكان من يستشيره كمن يسأل بكلام الله *
صموئيل الثاني 15 : 12 ​


وأرسل أبشالوم إلى *أخيتوفل* الجيلوني *مشير* داود من مدينته جيلوه ................. 

صموئيل الثاني 16 : 23 
*وَكَانَتْ مَشُورَةُ* أَخِيتُوفَلَ الَّتِي كَانَ يُشِيرُ بِهَا فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ 
*كَمَنْ يَسْأَلُ بِكَلاَمِ اللَّهِ*. هَكَذَا كُلُّ مَشُورَةِ أَخِيتُوفَلَ عَلَى دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى أَبْشَالُومَ جَمِيعاً.
​*ماذا فعل بنفسه *

*شئ غريب فعله مع نفسه ... فعندما طلب داود الرب أن يحمق مشورة إخيتوفل *​ 
*وحمق الرب مشورة أخيتوفل ... أي أفشلها ... ماذا فعل أخيتوفل خنق نفسه *

صموئيل الثاني 17 : 14 ، 23​

​فقال أبشالوم وكل رجال إسرائيل إن مشورة حوشاي الأركي 
أحسن من مشورة أخيتوفل. فإن *الرب أمر* *بإبطال* مشورة أخيتوفل الصالحة لينزل الرب الشر بأبشالوم.
*وأما أخيتوفل* فلما رأى أن *مشورته لم يعمل بها،* 
شد على الحمار وقام وانطلق إلى بيته إلى مدينته، 
*وأوصى* لبيته، *وخنق نفسه ومات* ودفن في قبر أبيه.​ 
​*لننظر ماذا تفعل الغيرة الغير مقدسة بالإنسان ... تقتله *


*يارب لا تسمح بأن الغيرة من أي إنسان ... تتملكني ... فتقتلني *​ 

*هب لي نظرتك للناس ... فأشفق ولا أحقد ... وأرحم ولا أظلم ... وهب لقلبي غيرة مقدسة *​ 
***********************************************  
.​*نأتي لإسحاق 
*التكوين 26 
12. *وَزَرَعَ اسْحَاقُ* فِي تِلْكَ الارْضِ فَاصَابَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ *مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ وَبَارَكَهُ الرَّبُّ*.
13. فَتَعَاظَمَ الرَّجُلُ وَكَانَ يَتَزَايَدُ فِي التَّعَاظُمِ *حَتَّى صَارَ عَظِيما جِدّا.*
14. فَكَانَ لَهُ مَوَاشٍ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ وَمَوَاشٍ مِنَ الْبَقَرِ وَعَبِيدٌ كَثِيرُونَ. *فَحَسَدَهُ الْفَلَسْطِينِيُّونَ*.
15. وَجَمِيعُ الابَارِ الَّتِي حَفَرَهَا عَبِيدُ ابِيهِ فِي ايَّامِ ابْرَاهِيمَ ابِيهِ *طَمَّهَا الْفَلَسْطِينِيُّونَ* وَمَلأوهَا تُرَابا.
16. وَقَالَ ابِيمَالِكُ لاسْحَاقَ: «*اذْهَبْ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا* لانَّكَ صِرْتَ اقْوَى مِنَّا جِدّا».

*رحت لأبونا إسحق وسألته *
*إيه أخبارك قالي ... نشكر ربنا الزرع السنة ده عال العال *
*كام شوال قمح إليِّ إنت واقف جنبهم ... 200 شوال *
*بس الراجل الفلسطيني إليِّ جنبك مافيش عنده غير شوالين قمح بس *
*دي بركة ربنا يا إبني ... شفت عنيه عامله إزاي ... إيه ده دا بيردم بير الميه *
*ده متغاظ منك قوي ... وبعد يومين ... الملك ناداه وقال إبعد عننا *


*هو ممكن الإنسان يحقد على إنسان لمجرد إن الرب مباركة ... إيوه *

*طيب ما يصلي وربنا يدي له خير ... لأ مش عاوز يصلي *

*طيب إجتهد في شغلك ... وربنا هيدي لك زي زميلك المجتهد ... لأ *

*وكمان هروح أكسر له إليِّ بيعمله ... ليه كده في قلبي حقد من ناحيته *

مزمور 10 : 4 
*الشرير* حسب *تشامخ أنفه* يقول: 
لا يطالب. *كل أفكاره أنه لا إله.
*
مزمور 37 : 12 ، 32 
*الشرير يتفكر* *ضد الصديق* ويحرق عليه أسنانه.​*الشرير* يراقب الصديق *محاولا أن يميته*.


​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*الغيرة المقدسة

وهوذا داود النبي يقول: "غيرة بيتك أكلتنى، وتعييرات وقعت على" (مز 69: 9).

  أي أن التعبير الذي يصيبك يا رب من الخطاة، أو يصيب كنيستك وشعبك، كأنه وقع على أنا شخصيا. وداود شعر بهذا فعلا، لما عير جليات صفوف الله الحى (1صم 17: 26). ولم يهدأ حتى أزال ذلك العار..

الغيرة هى حالة قلب متحمس، ومتقد بمحبة الله، يريد أن محبة الله تصل إلى كل قلب. وهو إنسان يحب الله، ويريد أن جميع الناس يحبونه معه

هو إنسان يشتغل قلبه من نحو مجد الله ونشر كلمة الله، ويريد أن ملكوت الله ينتشر حتى يشمل كل موضع وكل أحد. ويريد أن الإيمان يدخل كل قلب، ولا يفقد أحد نصيبه في هذا الملكوت.

الإنسان الذي يتصف بالغيرة، يكون إنسانًا متقدًا بالنار.

كلامه كالنار في حماسته، وصلاته كالنار في قوتها، وخدمته كالنار في فاعليتها وفي امتدادها.

بغيرته يلهب القلب، ويشغل المشاعر، ويقوى الارادة ويدفع السامع دفعًا نحو التوبة ونحو الملكوت، وينخسه في ضميره بطريقة لا يمكن أن يقاومها..

وبعكس ذلك هناك من يتكلمون باسلوب فاتر لا يقنع أحدًا ولا يأتى بثمر، ولا تظهر فيه حرارة الروح.

ومن أمثلة الكلمة الباردة، توبيخ عالى الكاهن لأولاده.​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2013)

"غيرة بيتك أكلتني" (مز119)

 فيها حماس الخدمة، وقوة الخدمة، بعكس الخدمة غير الروحية الخاملة الذابلة، التي هي مجرد روتين وبلا تأثير.

الحياة الروحية الملتهبة تظهر أيضًا في حياة الإنسان الخاصة 

كما يقول القديس يوحنا الحبيب في بدء رؤياه "كنت في الروح، في يوم الرب" (رؤ10:1)، أي في حالة روحية معينة...

وقد تبدو حياة الروح في المحبة الإلهية القوية.

لأن المحبة وصفت بالنار، كما قيل في سفر النشيد "مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة، والسيول لا تغمرها" (نش7:8). فالمحبة كالنار، سواء كانت محبة لله، أو للناس أو للكنيسة والخدمة.

عمل الروح في الإنسان يعطيه حرارة، على أن البعض ربما يفهم الوداعة فهمًا خاطئًا، كما لو كان الوديع بلا حرارة ولا حيوية..!

سابعًا: إذا سلك الإنسان حسب الروح، وتمتع بسكنى روح الله فيه، فإنه سوف يتمتع بما يسمى: سلطان الروح، أو قوة الروح.

يكون لروحه سلطان على جسده، ويكون لروحه سلطان على الشياطين. كما قيل عن التلاميذ إن الرب "أعطاهم سلطانًا على أرواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها" 
(مت10: 1). وقال لهم "ها أنا أعطيكم سلطانا لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو" (لو 10: 19).

ويكون للروح سلطان في تأثيرها حتى على الناس.

وهذا هو الذي يعطى للكلمة قوة، ويكون لها سلطان أن تدخل إلى العقل والقلب، وأن تحدث تأثيرًا في الناس.

الشخص الذي يشعر بهيبة أبيه ويخافه، هناك سلطان من روح أبيه عليه، وسلطان من الشريعة والوصية والطبيعة. أما الإنسان الذي لا تزال هناك معركة بين جسده وروحه "ويقاوم أحدهما الآخر" (غل 17:5)
 وتقف الروح أحيانًا في موقف المنهزم، فهذا قد فقد سلطان روحه. أما إذا انتصرت روحه، فحينئذ يكون لها سلطان.​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *الغيرة المقدسة​*
> *وهوذا داود النبي يقول: "غيرة بيتك أكلتنى، وتعييرات وقعت على"* (مز 69: 9).​
> *أي أن التعيير الذي يصيبك يا رب من الخطاة، *
> *أو يصيب كنيستك وشعبك، كأنه وقع على أنا شخصيا. *
> ...


 
*لا لا لا *

*أنا كده هركن العربية موازي للرصيف *

*وهتمتع بالكلام الجميل ده. مستوى عالى ونغمة سماوية رفيعة *

* جميل جدًا *
*إرادة وتحمس *
*مشاعر وقودها الحب *
*قلب مشتعل بالخدمة الحقيقية الفعالة *
*كلامة وصلاته وخدمته لها فاعلية النار *
*ألم يكن قلبنا ملتهبًا فينا حين كان يكلمنـا *

*مثل فاعلية السيد الكريم *
لوقا 24 : 32 
فقال بعضهما لبعض 
ألم يكن *قلبنا ملتهبا* فينا إذ كان *يكلمنا* في الطريق *ويوضح لنا الكتب 
*
* 
*​*أما عالي *
*فقد أخذ عقابة *
*نتيجة تهاونه في المقدسات *
*وكرامة الرب وعدم إتباع المكتوب *

.​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> "غيرة بيتك أكلتني" (مز119)​
> فيها *حماس* الخدمة، *وقوة* الخدمة،
> بعكس الخدمة غير الروحية الخاملة الذابلة،
> التي هي مجرد روتين وبلا تأثير.
> ...




*لا لا لا *
*ده كده مش هركن العربية ... هروح أجرشها وآجي أسمع الكلام الحلو ده *

*قوة ... حماس ... إلتهاب *
*محبة لله ... للناس ... للكنيسة ... للخدمة *
*قوة رح الله العاملة وتأثيرها بإفساح المجال لها كي تعمل *
*إن لم يكن لي سلطان على روحي ... فلن يكون لها سلطان على قلوب وعقول الناس *
*الروح الخاضعة للرب ... لها تأثير روح الرب على النفوس *

.


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*طيب بما أنكم بدأتم من أسفل *

*نتحول إلى أخينوفل *

*من هو هذا الرجل ؟ *
*هو مشير داود ... وكان من يستشيره كمن يسأل بكلام الله *
صموئيل الثاني 15 : 12 ​
وأرسل أبشالوم إلى *أخيتوفل* الجيلوني *مشير* داود من مدينته جيلوه ................. 

صموئيل الثاني 16 : 23 
*وَكَانَتْ مَشُورَةُ* أَخِيتُوفَلَ الَّتِي كَانَ يُشِيرُ بِهَا فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ 
*كَمَنْ يَسْأَلُ بِكَلاَمِ اللَّهِ*. هَكَذَا كُلُّ مَشُورَةِ أَخِيتُوفَلَ عَلَى دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى أَبْشَالُومَ جَمِيعاً.

​*ماذا فعل بنفسه *
*شئ غريب فعله مع نفسه ... فعندما طلب داود الرب أن يحمق مشورة إخيتوفل *​
*وحمق الرب مشورة أخيتوفل ... أي أفشلها ... ماذا فعل أخيتوفل خنق نفسه *


صموئيل الثاني 17 : 14 ، 23​فقال أبشالوم وكل رجال إسرائيل إن مشورة حوشاي الأركي 
أحسن من مشورة أخيتوفل. فإن *الرب أمر* *بإبطال* مشورة أخيتوفل الصالحة لينزل الرب الشر بأبشالوم.
*وأما أخيتوفل* فلما رأى أن *مشورته لم يعمل بها،* 
شد على الحمار وقام وانطلق إلى بيته إلى مدينته، 
*وأوصى* لبيته، *وخنق نفسه ومات* ودفن في قبر أبيه.​

​​*لننظر ماذا تفعل الغيرة الغير مقدسة بالإنسان ... تقتله *

*يارب لا تسمح بأن الغيرة من أي إنسان ... تتملكني ... فتقتلني *​ 
*هب لي نظرتك للناس ... فأشفق ولا أحقد ... وأرحم ولا أظلم ... وهب لقلبي غيرة مقدسة *​ 
.​

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مقدرش اقول غير اني انا طفل 
بتعلم منكم 
الرب يبارككم ويزيد مواهبة فيكم 
حسب غناة في المجد
​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا مقدرش اقول غير اني انا طفل
> 
> بتعلم منكم
> الرب يبارككم ويزيد مواهبة فيكم
> حسب غناة في المجد​


 
* العفو العفو *

*كلنا بنتعلِّم في مدرسة الله *

.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أكتوبر 2013)

وانا اشارك الاستاذ/ ابن يسوعنا
باننى تلميذ فى kg1


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الغيره المقدسه هى نار ملتهبه جوه قلب الانسان 
فى حب الناس او السعى للملكوت 
تخليه ملتهب حار بالروح زى ما قال بولس الرسول 
وخدمته بتكون قويه جدا وظاهر مدى وجود ربنا فيها 
وبولس الرسول كان حار بالروح جدا لانه كان مليان غيره مقدسه 
الغيره بقى على كرامتى قدام الناس 
دى غيره غير مقدسه لأنها لذاتى او استعراض قدام الناس 
موضوع جميل استاذ فريدى ربنا يباركك


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> وانا اشارك الاستاذ/ ابن يسوعنا
> باننى تلميذ فى kg1


 
*عارف *

*كل يوم بيمر علينا بنكبر *

*بما أنك حي في المسيح .. أنت تنمو *

*لازم الرب يكبر ولاده في النعمة وفي معرفته *
بطرس الثانية 3 : 18 
ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي *معرفة* ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح. 
له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر. آمين.

.
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا جدا
وانا استفدت منه كتير جدا

تسلم ايديك استااذي فريدي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا جدا​
> 
> وانا استفدت منه كتير جدا​
> تسلم ايديك استااذي فريدي
> ربنا يباركك​


 
*شكرًا على مرورك نورتي الموضوع *

*بس أنا غيران من البنت إليّ في توقيعك *

*قاعدة في الشباك بتستنشق هواء نقي والهوا بيطير شعرها ... :t23:*


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> الغيره المقدسه هى نار ملتهبه جوه قلب الانسان
> فى حب الناس او السعى للملكوت
> تخليه ملتهب حار بالروح زى ما قال *بولس الرسول*
> وخدمته بتكون قويه جدا وظاهر مدى وجود ربنا فيها
> ...


 
*شكرًا على التوضيح الرائع *

*وما هي الغيرة المقدسة ... والغيرة ... غير المقدسة *

*بيان عملي ... الرسول بولس ... وكرامتي قدام الناس *

.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا على مرورك نورتي الموضوع *
> 
> *بس أنا غيران من البنت إليّ في توقيعك *
> 
> *قاعدة في الشباك بتستنشق هواء نقي والهوا بيطير شعرها ... :t23:*


ده نورك حضرتك يااستاذي
​ وانا غيرانه منها جدااا وبحقد عليها كمان:smile01



​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده نورك حضرتك يااستاذي​
> وانا غيرانه منها جدااا *وبحقد عليها* كمان:smile01​


 
*بلاش تحقدي عليها *

*أحسن تقع من الشباك ... أُستر عليها يارب ... :94: *

.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *بلاش تحقدي عليها *
> 
> *أحسن تقع من الشباك ... أُستر عليها يارب ... :94: *
> 
> .


ههههههههههههه لا مش للدرجاتي انا عيني حلوة:t23:

عايزين نعمل موضوع عن الحقد يااستاذي:smile01​


----------



## soul & life (17 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل وانا بستفاد من حضراتكم ومتابعة طبعا
لكن عندى سؤال استاذ فريدى قال الاشتراك فى الموضوع ببلاش وانا داخلة الموضوع فى شخص وقفنى واخد منى 10 جنيه


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> موضوع جميل وانا بستفاد من حضراتكم ومتابعة طبعا
> لكن عندى سؤال استاذ فريدى قال الاشتراك فى الموضوع ببلاش وانا داخلة الموضوع فى *شخص وقفنى واخد منى 10 جنيه*​


 
*معلش واحد غلبان *

*بيسترزق ... يارب تترد لك 100 جنيه *

.


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههه لا مش للدرجاتي انا عيني حلوة:t23:​
> عايزين نعمل موضوع عن الحقد يااستاذي:smile01​


 
*داخل في نفس الموضوع *

*الصبر ... مفتاح المواضيع *

.


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع يستحق تقييم وعجبني 
حكايه الغيره دي مش بحبها غير في الخدمه فقط 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك يارب

​


----------



## fredyyy (18 أكتوبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> موضوع يستحق تقييم وعجبني
> 
> حكايه الغيره دي مش بحبها غير في الخدمه فقط
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك يارب​


 
*ممكن أصلي وتصلي معايا الصلاة دي *

*يارب *
*إحفظني من الغير إلا ليك *
*وساعدني حتى لا تعطل الغيرة خدمتي *
*بل حولها لغيرة لمجد إسمك وتتميم هدفنا من الحياة على الأرض *
*أمين *
.


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *ممكن أصلي وتصلي معايا الصلاة دي *
> 
> *يارب *
> *إحفظني من الغير إلا ليك *
> ...



امين امين ياااارب
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

هو حضرتك 
السيد المسيح لما مسك الحبل في الهيكل وطرد الباعة منة 
وقال 
بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي وانتم جعلتموة مغارة لصوص 
مش دي غيرة مقدسة برضة 
وقطع اذن الجندي اثناء القبض علي يسوع 
مش غيرة مقدسة برضة 
الرب يباركك يا استاذي 
الموضوع مفيد جدا 
وانا متابعة بالردود بتاعتة 

​


----------



## fredyyy (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو حضرتك ​





ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ​





ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ​





ابن يسوعنا قال:


> السيد المسيح لما مسك الحبل في الهيكل *وطرد الباعة* منة
> وقال
> بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي وانتم جعلتموة مغارة لصوص
> مش دي غيرة مقدسة برضة
> ...


 
*أيوه كده طلَّع إليِّ جواك *

*موضوعين في منتهى الروعة *

*غيرة الرب في الهيكل إليِّ أصبح سوق للبيع والشراء *

*إنت قلت إيه! ... صنع سوطـًا ... طرد ... َقلبَ موائد الصرايفة *

*لقد صنع السوط ... لكنه لم يضرب به أحد *
*طرد الجميع ... لكنه لم يؤذي الحمام رمز السلام *
*َقلبَ موائد الصرايفة ... محبة المال أصل لكل السرور *
*طهَّر الهيكل لكن كان في قلبه محبة للجميع كانت طافية على كل تصرفاته *

*عظيم يارب في كل ما تفعل ... حتى في غضبك تذكر الرحمة *


*بطرس ضرب ... غيرة بلا وعي *
*لكن الرب كان هناك فأصلح ما أفسده بطرس **رد الأذن لمكانها. *
*كان من الممكن أن يوضـع بطرس في السجـن بسببها *
*لكن المسيح ُأمسك وُأطلق بطرس .. السيد بدل العبد *
*وأحب الرب حتى عبد رئيس الكهنة ولمسه فشفاه *

*عظيم يارب في كل ما تفعل ... تحفظ ... تصحح ... تحمى ... ُتبرأ *


----------



## fredyyy (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*نأتي لإسحاق *
التكوين 26 
12. *وَزَرَعَ اسْحَاقُ* فِي تِلْكَ الارْضِ فَاصَابَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ *مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ وَبَارَكَهُ الرَّبُّ*.
13. فَتَعَاظَمَ الرَّجُلُ وَكَانَ يَتَزَايَدُ فِي التَّعَاظُمِ *حَتَّى صَارَ عَظِيما جِدّا.*
14. فَكَانَ لَهُ مَوَاشٍ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ وَمَوَاشٍ مِنَ الْبَقَرِ وَعَبِيدٌ كَثِيرُونَ. *فَحَسَدَهُ الْفَلَسْطِينِيُّونَ*.
15. وَجَمِيعُ الابَارِ الَّتِي حَفَرَهَا عَبِيدُ ابِيهِ فِي ايَّامِ ابْرَاهِيمَ ابِيهِ *طَمَّهَا الْفَلَسْطِينِيُّونَ* وَمَلأوهَا تُرَابا.
16. وَقَالَ ابِيمَالِكُ لاسْحَاقَ: «*اذْهَبْ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا* لانَّكَ صِرْتَ اقْوَى مِنَّا جِدّا».

* رحت لأبونا إسحق وسألته *
*إيه أخبارك قالي ... نشكر ربنا الزرع السنة ده عال العال *
*كام شوال قمح إليِّ إنت واقف جنبهم ... 200 شوال *
*بس الراجل الفلسطيني إليِّ جنبك مافيش عنده غير شوالين قمح بس *
*دي بركة ربنا يا إبني ... شفت عنيه عامله إزاي ... إيه ده دا بيردم بير الميه *
*ده متغاظ منك قوي ... وبعد يومين ... الملك ناداه وقال إبعد عننا *


*هو ممكن الإنسان يحقد على إنسان لمجرد إن الرب مباركة ... إيوه *

*طيب ما يصلي وربنا يدي له خير ... لأ مش عاوز يصلي *

*طيب إجتهد في شغلك ... وربنا هيدي لك زي زميلك المجتهد ... لأ *

*وكمان هروح أكسر له إليِّ بيعمله ... ليه كده في قلبي حقد من ناحيته *

مزمور 10 : 4 
*الشرير* حسب *تشامخ أنفه* يقول: 
لا يطالب. *كل أفكاره أنه لا إله.
*
مزمور 37 : 12 ، 32 
*الشرير يتفكر* *ضد الصديق* ويحرق عليه أسنانه.​ *الشرير* يراقب الصديق *محاولا أن يميته*.


​


----------

